# HELP RATS HAD BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

Please someone help me here
I live in Glasgow scotland and I want someone to take themt hat knows what the heck they are doing
Ok I got 2 rats from pets at home and they were pregnant i didn't realise that.
So they both had babies, between them 14 baby rats... quite a lot eh!!  
I was told rats become sexually mature at 5 months old
So I left them together and would split them 4 months old
But now the baby girls and mums all look big again they are preggers for sure.... this means lots of babies and i have ONE CAGE. Someone please HELP ME.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

thank you so much Ema
I feel SO dumb right now. I really cannot keep them, I'm 17 years old and my mum has told me if I don't get rid of these pregnant females, they will all be set free and when I said no way, she said fine, that was silly - they would be put to sleep. There are really no local shelters, I could advertise on a free ad site but i know loads of snake owners would probably look there
Oh god, I'm in such a panic. It's almost 2 in the morning here and i can't sleep :-/
Can you post this on other forums? Alert people?
I 've notced there's barely any if any UK MEMBERS HERE


----------



## Seaglimmer (Mar 19, 2010)

good lord that's a lot of pregnant rats and lots of possible babies! I wish I was located around there to help out since I have a rescue group. Try posting and posting an adoption fee and tell them that when they come to pick up the rats that they need to come with a complete set up and food to prove they had a home for the rats and weren't just interested in using them as feeders.

Sorry you were misinformed. Whoever told you that is a real dunce.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll post an ad tomorrow perhaps

But my mum says she wants them gone tomorrow (Monday) but cut off is friday.


----------



## Nekopan (Mar 18, 2010)

You might want to try contacting a few people at http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community/. I think about 90% of their members are from the UK.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

It won't let me join


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

Give all the girls to a pet store? It might the only thing if it's that or... really die?
Anyway i don't know of any shelters. The SSPCA I'm not willing to go to. And there are no rescues apart from dog and cat homes. Scotland isn't that full of rescues, I've looked :-/


----------



## hshelton (Feb 23, 2010)

I wish I could help, but I'm in the US  How many rats do have right now?


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

The 2 original girls. Which had the babies.
They between them had 14 babies.
8 are boys.
6 are girls.

= 8 pregger girls?!

I'm allowed to keep the boys.


----------



## ~KK~ (Jan 26, 2010)

have you tried this shelter?

http://www.scottishspca.org/

This thread also lists some UK rat rescues.

http://www.ratforum.com/index.php/topic,21817.0.html

Good luck!


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Hello i just signed up on http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk and pm the admin(you have to pm them your rescue post)
and told them about this and whats happening with it all. If you can maybe pm me a email for me to give them so they can talk to you and help you find a place for those little ones please do.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.pet-tacular.co.uk/

Its a very good rehoming center in Scottish Highlands, few miles from Cannich. They often have rats and worth checking out

About month ago they still had the biggest male I've ever seen!!!
------
www.pawshereedinburgh.co.uk In morningside, Edinburgh
------
The North east wild life @Animal resue center
Scotratrescue @nt world.com Dumfrieshire
Little life saverpets at Invergordon

found on http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/community/viewforum.php?f=120


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

thanks guys
But the rescues are maybe too far. Glasgow is where i'm located, I can't drive or anything. I'll get in touch but it would HAVE to be pick up only. I'm really worried, they are nesting now. And i still have them all together


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

lilangel I sent you my email adress


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

ok that forum that is UK based has gotten back to me and said they will talk with the other forum admins and get back on what they can do. i gave them your email address.

Just hopes they can help you in some way.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

The SSPCA have said they don't have room for that amount of rats right now  but could pick them up SEVEN DAYS from now!  Apparently this is not an emergancy (what is?)...

Thanks lilangel... [hug] 

And you too ema. I can't build cages but I have maybe got enough money to buy even a hammie cage tomorrow 

Anybody know of any other good UK forums? I found inside the world of rats and joined, but it's pretty dead, and with arguements.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

I have tried talking to my mum but it is no use. She really just does not care.

Thanks Ema, I wish that you or someone else was closer so they could just be safe.

I got 2 hamster cages and I put the original 2 girls into one and the boys into the other

It is CRAMMED, but i can't afford anything else just yet. The girls are starting to look big again now.

They look like the size the girls did 5 days from having their bubs I think

So 7 days might be too far away


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

your post is now on http://www.fancy-rats.co.uk/communi...sid=29d040b1a04095b8dfad879c2eefecbb#p1352208 do you want your email right there in the post?


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

this has also been posted on
http://www.ratztails.co.uk/supportforum/Blah.pl?

we are a rescue in aberdeen. we can pick them up from you anytime. just pm me your address and a date.

this is really urgent

thanks...
olive


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

sorry my last post was a little vague
our website is http://www.runkyanimalrescue.webs.com/
we rescue and rehome any animal but our 'main' animal that we specialise in is rats. we currently have a lot of pregnant females so although we may not keep them all personally, the only people they would be going to/fostered by would be members of ratz tails forum (linked to above) and we totally trust everybody on there. and we have asked if anybody over there could donate nursing cages. we do have a few cages, 3, for nursing females. we will hopefully be able to take them all and sort it out from there.
i hope this is okay. i'd rather we got them tomorrow, because it sounds like they are heavily pregnant to me - the nesting, looking bigger etc.
what age are they?


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you very much Olive

I'm in Glasgow and can't travel AT ALL. Is that too far for you?

Ema I know it's not ideal having them all like that but what else can i do?
I usually have 2 explorer cages attatched. Plenty of room - i thought they would be together for a lot longer than this, and then separate it into 2 cages and split boys from girls

oh my god, How could i be so stupid.


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

MumtoLovlies said:


> Thank you very much Olive
> 
> I'm in Glasgow and can't travel AT ALL. Is that too far for you?
> 
> ...


that's okay, we travel all around scotland with our ratties and especially with situations like this  it's totally fine, we can pick them up anytime.

you can't do anything at the moment.... and i would definitely not start putting them in plastic tubs, they could easily get out and if they'd given birth, then escaped etc... not good. :/

it's not really your fault, you were misinformed.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

Thank you.  but i should have looked into this :-/ I know that now 
You're brilliant, that would be amazing if you could pick them up!


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

when would it be best for us to pick them up? is tomorrow okay?

what age are the *babies* now?


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

RunkyAnimalRescue said:


> MumtoLovlies said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you very much Olive
> ...


Tubs can make great modified cages. It's better to have them temporarily in plastic tubs if it means they won't get pregnant all over again. Having them nursing a litter and being pregnant at the same time = really bad idea.


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

i have not had any good experience with tubs, but i don't want to debate about that now. they won't be pregnant while nursing, as fingers crossed, RAR will have them soon.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

What website? Think I missed a link somewhere? Is it to fancy rats community?

I would rather you took them tomorrow btw.

I have no tubs to use btw


----------



## RunkyAnimalRescue (Mar 24, 2010)

i think ema meant to our rescue website. i will PM you now.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

I'm quite happy with your site especially as you are on a pet rat forum etc.... I have asked questions in PM though too and I'm content with this rescue after seeing pictures & so on.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

bin cages are ok if you make them ok like this http://www.bitterepiphany.com/bin_cage.html and right now i think this girl can not as saying she has no money so she would not be able to buy the items needed to make a tubs acceptable for them.

I am really glad we found somewhere they can go other then outside! Yay so happy for you and the rats.


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

lilangel said:


> bin cages are ok if you make them ok like this http://www.bitterepiphany.com/bin_cage.html and right now i think this girl can not as saying she has no money so she would not be able to buy the items needed to make a tubs acceptable for them.
> 
> I am really glad we found somewhere they can go other then outside! Yay so happy for you and the rats.


thanks lilangel

I spoke to this rescue more in detail and i'm very happy with them

they will pick them up tomorrow as early as they can 

I'm so glad that you guys have helped me so much, THANK YOU.

And no I don't have tubs, or enough money to go find a place to buy them, and use tools etc to change them. Even so, my mum would want rid of them.


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

wondering if everything went ok? I would also like to post on www.fancy-rats.co.uk who now has them as some members there would also like to help the person who rescued them to help foster for that rescue..


----------



## MumtoLovlies (Mar 22, 2010)

The rescue came and picked them up today and I donated both hamster cages to them. Not heard from the rescue about fosterers, but they have spoken to me and sent pics of them arrived and they all seem happy getting proper nesting material. I believe one girl has been showing signs of being very close to birth..... not been able to call the rescue back yet but just about to, want to see how things are. They seemed great and extremely helpful, they've given me a couple of things for the boys as I'm short of money and their cage was empty. They now have a MASSIVE  cage to themselves and they seem happy. i've cleaned it all out and they are running around enjoying some extra space  Wonder if the girls stressed them out?

off to call the rescue

thanks Olive!!


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

I'm glad it got worked out.

Poor dears, how old were the girls when they got pregnant?


----------



## [x]RaeLovesRats[x] (Feb 7, 2008)

I imagine they were 5 or 6 weeks old the babies.


----------



## nat (Nov 3, 2010)

My God, I was glued to the screen reading about that, about to beg my boyfriend to let me drive from Southampton to Glasgow to pick up at least one of those pregnant lovelies.

I'm glad everything worked out okay and kudos to that amazing rescue.


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

nat said:


> My God, I was glued to the screen reading about that, about to beg my boyfriend to let me drive from Southampton to Glasgow to pick up at least one of those pregnant lovelies.
> 
> I'm glad everything worked out okay and kudos to that amazing rescue.


Considering this was back in April those pregnant rats have grown babies now LOL


----------



## wagz77 (Feb 27, 2010)

i guess im a little late on reading this.. ha. but, im glad you had a good rescue group help you out.


----------

